# 5000 posts para Masood!!!



## Mei

*Aaaaiiixxxxx.... Masood!!! Muchas gracias por ayudarnos tanto... siempre 
estás ahí, amigo! 

It has been such a pleasure meet you here, keep on learning!!! 


Saludetes!!* ​
Mei


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, Masood!!


----------



## cirrus

Wow Masood, you just keep churning them out don't you.  It's good to have you around.

All the best


----------



## piripi

¡Felicidades, Masood!  Tus aportaciones siempre son estupendas!!

Muchísimas gracias.

piripi


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Masood por tus 5000 valiosos aportes!!!  Eres un orgullo de WordReference con tu inteligencia, tu cultura y tu generosidad para ayudar a todos.   Te admiro mucho por ser un forero extraordinario.  
Recibe un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Eugin

Congrats, Masood!!

And thank you for offering us 1.000 more posts full of your brilliant ideas and questions!!

¡Un abrazo para ti!


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations, Masood!​ 
Wow, 5000, eh? Leicester must be very proud! If I were you I'd go and celebrate with some fried poptarts.

Cheers,
Lola


----------



## lauranazario

Sincerest congratulations, Masood!
It is always a pleasure to see how your language skills continue to improve and how giving you are in terms of helping others.

Cheers for a great member of our community!!!!! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Masood

Many thanks to you all. You're all too kind!
Here's to the next one-thousand!
As ever..."Cheers!"
Masood.


----------



## heidita

No way to catch up with you!!!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Antpax

Me temo que llego un poco tarde, pero !Muchas Felicidades! se aprende un montón contigo, tanto con tus estupendas respuestas como con tus agudas preguntas.

Ant.


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades!!!

Yo también llego tarde... pero no por eso menos agradecida por tu valiosísima ayuda, en el foro y en PM, con los textos más retorcidos con los que me he tenido que pegar. Todo mi agradecimiento... aunque seas del Barça (nadie es perfecto). Saludos,


----------



## fenixpollo

So much insight!  So many deep thoughts!

Thanks, Masood.

Happy Postiversary!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your posts, Masood.


----------



## tatius

¡¡Felicidades, Masood!! 

5000 posts... that's persistence!  Thanks indeed!


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, Masood! 
I really enjoy your posts, both when you ask for or offer help! 

Ahora, ya sabes... ¡A por el sexto millar!
Cheers!
N.


----------



## América

*THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Masood.


----------

